# ALL Tax Information



## Laced (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey there Über drivers!

I am a new driver in the Los Angeles area and I had a few questions regarding taxes. Will Uber automatically deduct taxes from our weekly checks, or will I have to figure that out come tax time? What is your recommendation for filing taxes the best and most efficient way without paying a shit ton to get them done.

It's going pretty well and I can't complain about the payments. If you put in the hours and are a smart driver you should make a decent amount, so I'm not sure why people are complaining about the payment not being the best? If you don't like it, why continue driving for Uber? Anyway, I would like more insight on that subject if anyone is willing to help me out! There are a lot of threads regarding the subject so I figured creating a thread for myself would be easier. If you have a thread with this information feel free to respond to this thread with that link and I will be more than happy to read that!

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You are an independent contractor. That means that Uber will not withold any taxes from payments to you. You need to keep a contemporaneous mileage log along with any other pax related expenses, such as water, mints, aux cables, etc that you provide.
You will need to file a Schedule C with your 1040, and include the info from the 1099 provided by Uber. As of now they are including gross fares and SRF fees, so you will need to deduct those. The most important thing is to keep records to offset the income as much as you legally can.
Finally, rather than expect everyone else to come to your aid, spend some time here in the taxes section and probably most of your questions will be answered.


----------

